# New 2013 Dodge Ram 2500s



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Well after a 2 year break from plowing I've decided to get back into the game. This time I am coming in stronger than ever with the recent purchase of three 2013 Dodge Ram 2500s with 6.7 Cummins.

Now I'm shopping for some new plows for them. Thinking I am going to go with Blizzard (due to cost).

Here are my 3 new plow trucks.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow you're stepping back in a big way! Congrats on the new trucks.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks pal, we've expanded just a little... lol


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

You buy 3 new diesel pickups and choose the plows by price?


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Thats why I choose the plows by price. You know what 3 of these costs here in Canada? lol

I also dont have any clients anymore so I need to start fresh.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice looking trucks
Maybe you can get some old clients back


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

gc3;1813318 said:


> Nice looking trucks
> Maybe you can get some old clients back


Thanks.

Doubtful, I moved 100 miles away from my old city recently.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats on your new fleet! Welcome back.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder which ones yours


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Lol I was wondering if anyone would point that out. Yes fully loaded with leather seats, heated seats and steering wheel, air conditioned seats and automated climate control and of course the DVD player in the dash for those 3am breaks. Lol


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Now you've got some dogs in the fight!!! Nice trucks. I run the same myself and it put on a lot of hours plowing last year. Watch out for problems with your DEF systems though. I've been back to the dealer at least four times for DEF related problems. Check engine light keeps coming on.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Good luck with the trucks. The luxuries sure are nice on those long shifts.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Good luck with the trucks.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome back !! Any reason why you picked Dodge over Chevy / Ford. Not being a hater .... just wondering what guided your decision.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

thelettuceman;1813553 said:


> Welcome back !! Any reason why you picked Dodge over Chevy / Ford. Not being a hater .... just wondering what guided your decision.


I've owned Dodge, Chev, Ford and my personal pref is by far the RAMs.

I just love how they look and drive.


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice rigs, 8100pp will look good


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

What kind of Blizzards? Speedwing, Power Plow, what? I love their plows, just hate how fast their finishes go to hell. I like a clean looking rig.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

In my equipment thread there's some pictures of our '12 cummins with a Blizzard Speedwing. The simplicity of that winged plow is nice over a hydraulically operated plow, which we have also had (Wideout and an 8610PP) the cable have snapped a couple times on the Speedwing, the mount hangs way too low even with a levelling kit, the finish/paint isn't super tough. Overall ya the prices can be good but we've had better luck with other plows. Just my first hand experience running them on a similar truck. Hope that helps and if it's any consolation I plow the same storms you do so it's good firsthand experience.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. 

I went ahead and purchased 1 Blizzard Power Plow 8'-10') and two 7'6" straight blades and one blizzard 7' slide in box salter. 

Everything gets installed the week of august 11th. 

Looking forward to a great winter setup this year!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Are you seriously putting half ton plows on your HD dodges? A 7'6" is a kids plow for that truck!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Probably all he can have legally.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Triple L;1818494 said:


> Are you seriously putting half ton plows on your HD dodges? A 7'6" is a kids plow for that truck!


Thinking the same thing. 8ft would be the smallest I would put on a full size truck.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Triple L;1818494 said:


> Are you seriously putting half ton plows on your HD dodges? A 7'6" is a kids plow for that truck!


For residential


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

drivewaydoctor;1818510 said:


> For residential


I guess you plan on tucking your mirrors in on the truck too when plowing... sorry but I think you made a terrible decision with the small plows... in my opinion you should be able to plow a curb line without having to worry about smoking the mirrors off your truck on the building or signs


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1818502 said:


> Thinking the same thing. 8ft would be the smallest I would put on a full size truck.


Ya you got me rethinking this. It's only $100 more for the 8 foot. I may do that.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Triple L;1818536 said:


> I guess you plan on tucking your mirrors in on the truck too when plowing... sorry but I think you made a terrible decision with the small plows... in my opinion you should be able to plow a curb line without having to worry about smoking the mirrors off your truck on the building or signs


I have a 7.6 on a 2500 dodge. No issues


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Whiffyspark;1818541 said:


> I have a 7.6 on a 2500 dodge. No issues


You can have the plow on full angle and run a curb without your mirrors hitting the no parking signs right behind the curb? What about when you turn your running over your windrow, maybe if it was a half ton and even then.... Its not like he's anywhere close to being overweight here


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Those 3 trucks are over 150K, your not going to think about the $100 I hope.

I would be running 8'6" even in the driveways and also be buying something I could put wings on in the future if the need arises.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah it's not a matter of money cet. I go into the dealer on Tuesday to pay for everything. I'm even considering putting the 8-10' power plows on all 3


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

That's what I'd do, or a Speedwing, but nothing even close to the 7'-6" ers you were talking about. Personally I don't think I'd ever buy a straight blade again. Either a v or an expandable wing plow. Much more efficient.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

drivewaydoctor;1818540 said:


> Ya you got me rethinking this. It's only $100 more for the 8 foot. I may do that.


Whatever up you pick, make sure all three are interchangeable. I'm assuming blizzard plows come with DD's version of fleet flex. If so, make sure they don't install some old stock.

Oh, three dodges aren't a fleet, two fords are.....you just have spare parts for one........J/King

As you can see, I'm jealous, may a healthy winter fall upon your fleet!


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Triple L;1818548 said:


> You can have the plow on full angle and run a curb without your mirrors hitting the no parking signs right behind the curb? What about when you turn your running over your windrow, maybe if it was a half ton and even then.... Its not like he's anywhere close to being overweight here


I agree , I run an older dodge 2500 diesel with a Boss 9-2 v-blade , would not want anything smaller .


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Triple L;1818548 said:


> You can have the plow on full angle and run a curb without your mirrors hitting the no parking signs right behind the curb? What about when you turn your running over your windrow, maybe if it was a half ton and even then.... Its not like he's anywhere close to being overweight here


Yep can clean curbs. I don't care about running over the snow when turning.

And if they are diesels yeah he'd be over weight. But they are hemis right?

Edit : they're diesels - 7.6 is as big as he can go legally


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Actually blizzard doesn't even allow his configuration on the website? Hemi only. Have to drop down to reg cb to pick diesel


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Whiffyspark;1818592 said:


> Yep can clean curbs. I don't care about running over the snow when turning.
> 
> And if they are diesels yeah he'd be over weight. But they are hemis right?
> 
> Edit : they're diesels - 7.6 is as big as he can go legally


Canada is a lawless country, have you seen Ice Road truckers....


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I was told I can go to 8'6" with my cummins


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Speedwings would be a good choice. A little lighter any very efficient.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1818595 said:


> Canada is a lawless country, have you seen Ice Road truckers....


They need to make a thing that Canadian users have that say IM CANADIAN lol


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Well then he should switch to western as you can put anything in the list on that truck... full selection from 7.6 to 9.6


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

drivewaydoctor;1818597 said:


> I was told I can go to 8'6" with my cummins


On the Western plow match it says 7'6" for a crew cab and 8'6" for reg cab. They figure you're going to bring 4 friends to watch you plow if you have a crew cab.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Triple L;1818606 said:


> Well then he should switch to western as you can put anything in the list on that truck... full selection from 7.6 to 9.6


Was that on a diesel, I thought it was only 7'6". I wonder what they think of my 810 on my 09 GMC crew cab with the duramax. 4 years and never replaced a part.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Triple L;1818606 said:


> Well then he should switch to western as you can put anything in the list on that truck... full selection from 7.6 to 9.6


No it doesn't. 7.6 mid weight or pro plow only

I'm not saying the truck won't hold it, only legally it won't.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Who cares what the websites say. NONE allow anything larger than a 7'-6" plow on a cc diesel truck. Most of us run plows that the websites won't allow and have no problems. Now if you're in a State/Country where the DOT and other authorities check, it may be a different story, but I can't ever see a situation where I'd have a 7'-6" plow on my truck.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Harleyjeff;1818645 said:


> Who cares what the websites say. NONE allow anything larger than a 7'-6" plow on a cc diesel truck. Most of us run plows that the websites won't allow and have no problems. Now if you're in a State/Country where the DOT and other authorities check, it may be a different story, but I can't ever see a situation where I'd have a 7'-6" plow on my truck.


That's if you're dealer will install it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Harleyjeff;1818645 said:


> Who cares what the websites say. NONEallow anything larger than a 7'-6" plow on a cc diesel truck. Most of us run plows that the websites won't allow and have no problems. Now if you're in a State/Country where the DOT and other authorities check, it may be a different story, but I can't ever see a situation where I'd have a 7'-6" plow on my truck.


Well that's not true. I agree with the rest of the statement


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Basically what it comes down to, if you have a 6,000 lb front axle, you can hang whatever plow your heart desires on it, crew cab short box diesel, even on a GM lol


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Ha, no it doesn't .
go weight the front axle.
A diesel will weigh a lot more than the gasser.

now you subtract that # from 6,000lb along with the weight of 2 passengers and the # you have left is the max weight you can add. 


Why even look at that # as your just going to rationalize it and hang whatever you wish off of the front.

warranty. it's out the window anyway as as soon as you use it commercially anyway


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

According to the boss website you can hang a 9.2 off a crew cab short box duramax 2500hd... pretty much one of the heaviest plows you can get... and a western 10' wide out.... and a 9.6 mvp.... so which plow can you not put on a 6,000 lb front axle crew cab short box diesel?

I old dog posted you can do the same on a ford too


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Triple L

He is the man. Even has sno in his name. He can't ever be wrong nor right but that's not the point. Standing up to a internet bully will get you no where.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I wonder what part of the warranty I lose when hanging a 1K approved plow on my truck. Do I Lose all or part? Could someone explain so a simple man with a 3rd grade education could understand?


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Here is my 2014 Blizzard Power Plow.

I am loving it. Can't wait for snow!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Lookin Good Doctor !!!!


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice plow!!!! Good choice. What did you decide on for the other trucks?


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

The other trucks are having 8'6" straight blades (al blizzard HD)


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I put a 2014 Ice Chaser by Blizzard on my 2004 Ram 1500.

The only thing this truck will do is salt. My plow trucks will just plow. I didn't want a salter obstructing the drivers view in plow trucks when backing up.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

beautiful trucks. I wouldn't want to put a salter in my truck if it looked that nice lol
hows your sealcoating going this year?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

drivewaydoctor;1821122 said:


> I put a 2014 Ice Chaser by Blizzard on my 2004 Ram 1500.
> 
> The only thing this truck will do is salt. My plow trucks will just plow. I didn't want a salter obstructing the drivers view in plow trucks when backing up.


Do you plan on putting 5,000 lbs in the back of that half ton?


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

No but it can handle 1.5 yards of salt. This truck is beefed up out the wazoo.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Second truck just rolled in with the 8'6" Blizzard straight blade on it...

Third truck goes into the shop at 7:30am tomorrow for the same plow.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Sharp looking trucks and blades . You are ready for an early winter . Thumbs Up


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Nothing worse than last minute scramble.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

is that typical dodge rust on the wheel well already?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

o its an 04 my bad read it wrong.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Ya that's my only old truck and that's why it's being used as a salter rather than my 2013s. Other than that it's in great shape though. Only 83,000 miles on the truck.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

how are those 2013's, i test drove one last year it didnt really seem very solid, i ended up buying a f350. i need to get two more trucks this year and was thinking 2 3500's.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

We haul a lot of weight with our 2500s Bronc and I believe the cummins makes all the difference. My trucks have a jake brake and I love it. 

My Laramie is my favorite tho. The huge built in navigation system and crystal clear backup camera are really nice. The leather seats have built in air conditioning which is nice on hot summer days and in the winter the seats and steering wheel are heated. 

The Laramie also has one hell of a sound system. It's all alpine and it has speakers in the doors and the roof and under the rear seat (also heated) is an amp and sub woofer. 

In all 3 of my 2500s there is two built in storage boxes in the rear floor that we actually use as a cooler for drinks so everything is tucked away under the floor mats. 

Fuel milage is nice in the trucks as well. Last winter I drove to Ottawa and back which is about 450km in 4x4 (blizzard storm the whole way) and I did it on one tank of gas. 

If your going for a 2500 HD and it's going to be your truck I strongly recommend the Laramie. 

I will toss some pics of the inside of the truck when I'm off my phone and back at the computer.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i planned on grabbing 2 3500 tradesmans and then treating my self to a 2500 laramie. all diesel.


----------

